# HELP! URGENT! - Trigger ate a Nylabone Puppy Teething bone!



## EmberLuvu

Earlier this morning, he got ahold of it (it was for Neek), and ran outside. I argued with mom about the dangers of him eating it but she wouldn't listen and told me to just leave it.

Welp, she drug me off to the store and we got back a few minutes ago (loooong trip) and I found half of a chewed Nylabone on the back porch...

and I ran outside and searched the yard THROUGHLY. Nothing. Looked everywhere. Nothing. Mom then said to me, "Why'd you let him have it then?" :foxes15:

SERIOUSLY I TOLD YOU NOT TO LET HIM HAVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Then I started yelling at her and told her what had happened, and told her to get hydrogen peroxide (to induce vomiting) and she refused. 

Then, I told her to take them to the vet and she simply said, "If something happens to them, it happens to them. Nuthin' I can do about it. Can't afford it." (Says the one who just payed 400 for a fireplace a couple days ago)

So I'm back to square one, frustrated, and desperate. Will they be okay? I think Trigger (the beagle, 30-35lbs) ate the half.... WHAT SHOULD I DO!?


----------



## woodard2009

Just keep an eye on him especially when he tries to poop. If he acts sick give him the a little hydrogen peroxide. If he has trouble pooping you could give some olive oil.


----------



## KittyD

Well depending on the size of that nylabone, and the size of his mouth, there's a good chance he literally chewed it up and ate it.
I don't think I'd panic at this point but I would watch him to see if he is passing stool normally and keeping food down, basically you want to be sure there is no obstruction.

Honestly? I've seen dogs eat weirder things in my time and be ok.. so here's hoping


----------



## intent2smile

Some Nylabones are actually edible. Jaxx sneaks wood chips from flower beds when I am not looking. As long as he is acting okay I would try not to worry. Just keep an eye on him


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LostLakeLua

Oh poor Trigger. I'm sure he'll be just fine; but your mom just frustrates me lol!

Most Nylabones say on them that even if not actually digestible, that "pieces smaller than a grain of rice should pass through." So long as he actually chewed it t o pieces, it's less likely to cause as much damage as would swallowing it whole. Keep us posted on the fellow.


----------



## MChis

I was gonna say...some nylabones are actually made for them to eat (slowly but still). Mine scrape the white ones & I'm sure have injested parts of it & they're all still healthy as can be. We had gotten the ones with the white ends & colored plastic toward the center & they'd always eat to the plastic part (sometimes eating the plastic part....and again, no issues. 

I'm guessing he'll be just fine. Just keep an eye on him.


----------



## 20887

I would never induce vomiting without calling a vet first, some chemicals or objects cam br harmful coming back up. There isn't much you can do except wait and see if it passes, which it most likely will. I am sure he will be done, just keep an eye on him.


----------



## EmberLuvu

Update - Trigger is doing okay, he pooped last night and I checked it (eeew) and thought I saw some small fragments of something the same color as the nylabone... so maybe it'll pass through.


----------



## woodard2009

That's great! Just keep watching him for a few days. Sounds like he's going to be ok.


----------



## EmberLuvu

*Another Update*

He got a little sick to his stomach but as of this morning is up barking and play fighting with Ember lol. Phew, I'm glad nothing bad happened... he scared me to death!


----------



## nabi

That is one reason I don't use nylabones...I am nervous of those darn small pieces they chew off...
glad your little one is ok !


----------



## Aquarius

Glad to hear he is ok - Biggles who is 14lbs I reckon has a straight metal pipe from his mouth to his -------, he eats all sorts, toys, socks you name it, I find them the next day in the back garden while scooping


----------



## nabi

Aquarius said:


> - Biggles who is 14lbs I reckon has a straight metal pipe from his mouth to his -------, he eats all sorts, toys, socks you name it, I find them the next day in the back garden while scooping



:toothy4:


----------



## Stewbs

Ill bet you can use busy bones for teething. I like them bc if stew decides he is hungry he can safely eat it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlueJax

Good to hear he is doing better!!

I would never induce vomiting with foreign bodies, especially if it is a large piece of something.


----------

